# Lion King Scene, Mufasa's Death (Re-scored)



## SamGarnerStudios (Apr 25, 2013)

http://youtu.be/kwE2veMfilc

Satisfy your nostalgia and check out this Lion King scene I rescored. Let me know what you think!


----------



## YoungCee (Apr 25, 2013)

Enjoyed that!


----------



## Mike Marino (Apr 25, 2013)

Very engaging, Sam! Well done!


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Rctec (Apr 25, 2013)

20 years ago, and really terrible samples...
http://youtu.be/2m-42ek85G4


----------



## MacQ (Apr 25, 2013)

I'd never heard of this "Hans Zimmer" guy before The Lion King. I was 12 when it came out, and was certain that with a name like that he must've been from some stuffy German conservatory ... I've heard he's actually made something of a name for himself since then. 

I enjoyed the rescoring, but for me the whole score always hinged on the vocal elements. The choir, the chants ... it's like instant emotion. Maybe it's because I've been singing in choirs for 25 years, but there's just nothing like a choir to amp up that visceral feeling. Are those Symphony of Voices samples, Hans? Those aleatoric effects are just the heart and soul of that cue!


----------



## Martin K (Apr 25, 2013)

I enjoyed it a lot. Really nice! 

Thanks for sharing.

- Martin


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (Apr 25, 2013)

Rctec @ Thu Apr 25 said:


> 20 years ago, and really terrible samples...
> http://youtu.be/2m-42ek85G4



They still sound better than mine. Hope you enjoyed it Hans.


----------



## Rctec (Apr 25, 2013)

I did, Sam! I just got all nostalgic


----------



## YoungCee (Apr 26, 2013)

King Of Pride Rock! I remember being grounded while that tune was playing in the movie one night. 
My mom snatched the tap out of the VCR, and broke it. lol Smh.
Life hasn't been the same since. And from that moment on the part with the choirs is all i would hear when being grounded. lol 
Thanks- HZ. " Great Score.


----------



## YoungCee (Apr 26, 2013)

2:35 to be exact. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5uYB9T_GlY


----------



## DanielBeijbom (Apr 30, 2013)

Awesome, great work Sam! 


What? Hans, those are samples? Most samples don't even sound that good today! Some of the string runs sounds like samples, but I always thought most of it was with a real orchestra. And I thought I had a good ear...


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Apr 30, 2013)

Rctec @ Thu Apr 25 said:


> 20 years ago, and really terrible samples...
> http://youtu.be/2m-42ek85G4



samples? :shock: 

no way that brass was samples! o=<


----------



## Madrigal (May 1, 2013)

> but I always thought most of it was with a real orchestra. And I thought I had a good ear...



I believe it was an orchestra and that this



Rctec @ Thu Apr 25 said:


> 20 years ago, and really terrible samples...
> http://youtu.be/2m-42ek85G4



was a joke. He was also making a point. :wink: 

It's fair to say that you can trust your ears but I could be wrong...! 

-M


----------

